# dtms GmbH - Abrechnung auf Telekom Rechnung



## A.B. (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo.

Diese Seite hat mir nach langer Recherche geholfen herauszufinden, wieso die Telekom mit fast  
€ 26 über dtms GmbH berechnet hat:

http://www.tellows.de/num/09001745822

Meine Telefonanlage ist von Gigaset und die nehmen eine unverschämte Summe für telefonische Auskünfte.


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2012)

A.B. schrieb:


> 09001745822
> 
> 
> > *Premium Hotline*
> ...


Gigaset (vormals Siemens) muss den Support sich auch irgendwie bezahlen lassen, oder? Der Preis wurde doch vor dem Telefonat (kostenlos) mitgeteilt - hättest halt einen Brief geschrieben, gelle!


----------



## Heiko (10 Oktober 2012)

Wenn das vorher bekannt gemacht wird, sehe ich auch nichts Verwerfliches dran.


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2012)

Eine 09001er Nummer ohne Preisansage kenne ich nicht. Entweder der Unternehmer spricht den Text selbst auf oder man nimmt die Standardansage. Eines von beidem ist eigentlich (nahezu immer) implementiert, sonst gibts keine Nummer. Momentan kostet der Anruf zu der Nummer übrigens 2,99 €/Min.

09001 = frei tarifierbar für Information, Faxabruf


----------



## Hans-Peter Lainer (26 Februar 2019)

Ich bin Vodafone Kunde seit Jahren, bekomme heute zum 1. Mal eine Abrechnung, dtms,Abt. TKC ,über Vodafon : 21,46 E abgezogen. Vodafon sagt sie haben damit nichts zu tun. Ich weiß nicht was das sein soll + bekomme auch keinen Rat geliefert. Ich muß zahlen. Kann Jemand dazu etwas sagen ?


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2019)

Schau mal in denm Link nach...:   
	

			dtms gmbh abteilung tkc - Ask.com Web-Suche
		


Hast du evtl ein Telefonat mit einer Vor-Vorwahlnummer genutzt?


----------



## Hippo (26 Februar 2019)

Wer verwendet heute noch (freiwillig) im Zeitalter der Flatrates die ja meist sogar schon für den EU-Bereich gelten noch eine Call-by-call-Vorwahl?
Vielleicht noch für das außereuropäische Ausland notwendig aber da sollte sich der Normalbürger doch erinnern wenn er dafür eine Preselection verwendet wenn er mal nach Timbuktu telefoniert.
Mir sind aus früheren Zeiten (0190-Teuer-Sabbernummern) Fälle bekannt in denen der 0190 eine Call-by-call-Vorwahl vorangestellt wurde um ev. eingerichtete 0190er-Sperren zu umgehen.
Da lautete die Rufnummer dann nicht 0190-66 usw. sondern z.B. 01060-0190-66..... und schon war die Sperre ausgehebelt.


----------



## Marlene B (1 April 2019)

wie bekomme ich zu diesen Abbuchungen eine Rechnung über die Auswertung wie die Berechnung erfolgt ist


----------



## Hippo (1 April 2019)

Vom Anbieter der Call-by-Call-Vorwahl. Die Adresse dazu steht in der Telefonrechnung beim jeweiligen Betrag dabei


----------



## Egon Albrecht (22 Oktober 2019)

Ich habe meine Rechnung an Telekom immer bezahlt und trotzdem ist der Anschluß von Ihnen gesperrtr worden meine Nummer XXX

Modedit: Telefonnummer anonymisiert


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2019)

Und was willst Du jetzt damit sagen? 
Oder was sollen wir Dir sagen?


----------



## Peter 11 (18 November 2019)

Ich habe in meiner telefonrechnung von Telekom plötzöich einen Betrag von dtms gefunden, obwohl ich keine Auskunft oder eine kostenüflichtige Nummer angerufen habe.
Was ist da los?


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2019)

Thread lesen und dtms kontaktieren


----------



## esch (30 Dezember 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Schau mal in denm Link nach...:
> 
> 
> dtms gmbh abteilung tkc - Ask.com Web-Suche
> ...


Kann es sein, dass du mit deinem Link Ask.com Suche nur Klicks bekommen willst ? Nur noch Ganoven unterwegs.


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2020)

esch schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du mit deinem Link Ask.com Suche nur Klicks bekommen willst ? Nur noch Ganoven unterwegs.


Kann es sein, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, mit Suchmaschinen umzugehen?
Selbst dem größten DAU sollte inzwischen bekannt sein, dass zu Anfang immer Werbung steht, die mit "Anzeige" Markiert sind.
Tss... immer noch so viele Pfeifen im Netz unterwegs.


----------



## Hippo (30 Dezember 2020)

Liebe Güte ...
... nur noch Fossilienjäger unterwegs


----------

